# Not drinking at college party: advice



## LiftHardGainBig (Sep 28, 2003)

Sup guys,
I go to a University that (like most) has a ton of parties.  These parties are the easiest way to get laid, but it makes it sooo much easier if I'm drinking.  I'm usually pretty shy and drinking really takes a ton of that away, plus girls will talk to ya more often if you are drinking (like everyone else).  So anyway drinking is not exactly considered good for you, and besides that, i keep my diet in check 99% of the time.    My question is, What is a good way/trick to go to these parties and not drink?   I've asked on another board before and had a few replies but none of them worked out.   It'll make this post longer but I'm gonna post what happened with them.    One person told me to bring a bottled water in a vodka container and drink that all night telling people that its water.  I did as told.   Then girls would come up to me and ask if they could have some vodka... what do i do now?  give them water, or act like a stingy asshole and tell them no?!??!             Another guy said just to simply say you dont drink.  That didnt work either cuz then ur the dorky type in some ppl's eyes.   Anyways sorry for the long post and i appriciate help.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 28, 2003)

dont drink bro,,, many other ways to get the pu$$y !!!

hahaha sorry for the language


----------



## Tboy (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LiftHardGainBig *_
> One person told me to bring a bottled water in a vodka container and drink that all night telling people that its water.  I did as told.   Then girls would come up to me and ask if they could have some vodka... what do i do now?  give them water, or act like a stingy asshole and tell them no?!??!



Why pretend to be someone youre not?  Why not roll a blunt filled with cigar tabaco.  That'll make you look cool and it allways really impresses the really shallow chicks too.   



> Another guy said just to simply say you dont drink.



   ABSOLUTEly, the best answer.  Nothing wrong at all with NOT drinking.




> That didnt work either cuz then ur the dorky type in some ppl's eyes.



One day you'll learn that what some people think about you, is not important at all.  

Especially the local drunks at a frat party.


----------



## BeerHunter (Sep 28, 2003)

be straight.....tell them that drinking does'nt fit your lifestyle at this time......who knows, you might actually find a chick that respects that.


----------



## Trump (Sep 28, 2003)

Tell them your great grandfather was an alcoholic and it is something you need to stay away from. Alcoholism is hereditary.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

who gives a fuck about that shit, I go to parties with my protien shake and I don't get bannished to the corner for it, in fact girls will look at the guys drunk in the corner actin a fool , then take a look at me all serious and dedicated to my body and shit, Cmon, who is gonna look better. Bottom line, who cares what peolpe think, do you thing and if people don't accept that then fuck 'em. keep it real man


----------



## Flex (Sep 28, 2003)

i feel you bro,
I used to be real insecure, and had the need to fit in. I'm glad i opened my eyes and realized that it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. Now i don't give a f*ck, and you shouldnt either, and it feels great man. 

I here you with the whole partying thing, i'm at school too and the only thing there is to do is party on every thurs, fri and sat night. it sucks, but thats college life i guess.   I used to be a big partier, but now i got my priorities straight. drinking and "beer courage" help with the ladies, but you'll get over that when you realize most of them are just as shy as you. if they don't feel you then they don't feel you. but if they're bitchy, then fuck that beyotch, there's a million more out there. 

I also understand that chicks will talk to you more if youre "partying", but you don't actually have to. When me and my boys go out to the bar, i order a drink, then sip it till its gone. Then i go order waters. I also usually volunteer to drive so i barely drink.  If you're at a party, and you feel the need to "fit in", grab a cup of beer and hold it.  

Whatever you choose, follow your heart, no matter the situation. you gotta decide where your priorities lay. that way no matter what happens, you won't have any regrets.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

Good post Flex, and I'd like to add this little tidbit too. I am MUCH more confident nowadays after putting some time under my belt bodybuilding, than I ever have been spitting the liquid courage, ya feel me.


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys.   I think i must have been unclear on the first one.   The whole point of me going to these parties isn't to feel better about myself, but to get laid.  Still the other stuff that you all said does apply, because without drinking i have a hard time approaching girls.


----------



## Flex (Sep 28, 2003)

NO DOUBT Gr!!!

BB is def what helped me get over being insecure. Gaining self confidence from determination, courage, pain threshold, brute strength and all the other beautiful things that come with BB are great. I think i used to suffer from social anxiety disorder, not anymore. i'm as confident as ever. 

I never really had a problem with the ladies, but Chicks def come up to me more than ever. i don't have to get hammered and go up to them with my blinding beer goggles "hey giiiirl, i swear im not even that drrrrrrunk. but youre beeeeautiful" hahahahahaha


----------



## Flex (Sep 28, 2003)

Well LittleHGB.....
 Don't get me wrong, you can still go out and have a good time. you can drink moderately, some alcohol is even supposedly good for your system, this way you wake up without next day feeling like death.

you'll also avoid waking up the next morning next to some beast that you swore looked like Britney Spears the night before.


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Sep 28, 2003)

HAHAHA that's all true brother....all true.     Thanks for the help.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

in low doses alcohol acts as a stimulant, with higher doses it is a depressive, think about that.


----------



## odin52 (Sep 28, 2003)

If you still want the hos at a party try this, get a bartenders bible and be the man at fixing all the little fruity drinks that girls love. Post up in the kitchen with a glass of orange juice and start fixing drinks for your friends, girls will come over to try it then take it on the dance floor and tell their friends all about the cool guy making the bomb drinks and they start strolling in. If you can't get laid serving chicks alcohol then your a punk and should just get wasted by yourself, but at least you can make yourself good drinks. you might have to bring the  mixers though most college parties have the beast and shit liike that


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 1, 2008)

dude, just hold and sip a single beer all night. you will be fine. dont make it an issue and it wont be


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2008)

dude you are at a college party.... get trashed and fuck random chicks.  Why do kids make things so complicated.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2008)

When anybody makes fun of me for not drinking alcohol, i flex a bicep and grin at them.

Seriously, if they can't accept that while getting wasted is fun its also unhealthy, and that you care about your health, then theyre either assholes or fucking retarded.

Do what makes you happy, but dont jump through hoops to impress people who probably wont remember the next day anyways.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2008)

FFS, this thread is years old.


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hopefully he has graduated by now.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2008)

is ffs for fuck's sake?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> FFS, this thread is years old.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 2, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> is ffs for fuck's sake?


Correcto mundo.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Correcto mundo.


is Correcto mundo, correct world?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Correcto mundo.



FFS - What does FFS stand for? Acronyms and abbreviations by the Free Online Dictionary.

seemed obvious but ya never know.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 2, 2008)

maniclion said:


> is Correcto mundo, correct world?


Mundo in the sense of 'everywhere, completely'. Mundo by itself does mean world, but combined with correcto it's 'completely correct'.


----------



## TheCollegeForum (Mar 25, 2009)

You are only in college once. Its not bad to drink now and a again. Have fun with llife


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> dude you are at a college party.... get trashed and fuck random chicks.  Why do kids make things so complicated.





I love this.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2009)

FFS this thread is old!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 26, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> dude, just hold and sip a single beer all night. you will be fine. dont make it an issue and it wont be



Great advice, This is exactly what I attemp to do. after a while I just forget and start drinking my ass off.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude, the secret to not drinking beer in these situations is to not put beer near your lips


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2009)

Take a handful of percocets and vicodin, then if you try to drink you'll probably throw-up or worse pass-out and get raped by some Brapist thats a person who enjoys Bro-Rape during their time on campus.......


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 26, 2009)

Whatever happened to BigBalla, gr81 and Flex?

Come back, yo!


----------



## tiger325 (Mar 26, 2009)

remain true to who you are...trust me if you look good girls flock to you


----------



## Emily_Try (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol, I don't know why but reading the last post on page one, it reminded me of a story i had read about before on a site called FiestaLoco: "Last Night I got hammered. I was at a Toga party and I don't even remember where or when I went to sleep. I went to sleep naked throughout the night in the person's house and I thought I got lucky but no, it turns out I woke up f-ing someone's bed. Worst part is I woke up before i finished and could'nt get back to my dream. "


----------



## glennmo (Nov 13, 2009)

What I do is carry around a half bottle or can of beer .If someone grabs it and drinks you're clear . It's a prop and you fit right in .


----------



## njc (Nov 17, 2009)

LiftHardGainBig said:


> Sup guys,
> I go to a University that (like most) has a ton of parties. These parties are the easiest way to get laid, but it makes it sooo much easier if I'm drinking. I'm usually pretty shy and drinking really takes a ton of that away, plus girls will talk to ya more often if you are drinking (like everyone else). So anyway drinking is not exactly considered good for you, and besides that, i keep my diet in check 99% of the time. My question is, What is a good way/trick to go to these parties and not drink? I've asked on another board before and had a few replies but none of them worked out. It'll make this post longer but I'm gonna post what happened with them. One person told me to bring a bottled water in a vodka container and drink that all night telling people that its water. I did as told. Then girls would come up to me and ask if they could have some vodka... what do i do now? give them water, or act like a stingy asshole and tell them no?!??! Another guy said just to simply say you dont drink. That didnt work either cuz then ur the dorky type in some ppl's eyes. Anyways sorry for the long post and i appriciate help.


 
Even though I was always drinking I would always look up to those who weren't....as should everybody.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2009)

njc said:


> Even though I was always drinking I would always look up to those who weren't....as should everybody.



 The only reason I'd look up to them is if they were taller than 6'1".


----------

